# relabeling



## marshetazita12 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi. I have a problem. I am creating a t-shirt line and want to relabel them with my logo. I am having a hard time finding a screenprinter who also design tags and sew them on shirts. I've found some who design tags but don't sew them on the shirts.
So now I'm thinking about screenprinting my logo either inside the shirts or the lower side of the shirt. My question is, how durable would that be? Does it last as long as the tags?

Thanks!!!
Oh, in case, does anyone know of a screenprinting company who design the shirt, labels and sew them on?


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Is the screen printer providing the shirts? TSC Apparel will sew your tag in for a small fee per garment. I'm sure there is someone out there that will do all of the leg work. Have you thought about trying your hand at it?


----------



## marshetazita (Mar 29, 2009)

SeasonEnds said:


> Is the screen printer providing the shirts? TSC Apparel will sew your tag in for a small fee per garment. I'm sure there is someone out there that will do all of the leg work. Have you thought about trying your hand at it?


 Yes, the screenprinter provide the shirts. I am now thinking about sewing them on myself. Man! My mom bought me a sewing machine when I was ten and I never touched it. Now I'm 32yrs old and she have since given it away. You never know what comes in handy later in life. 
Thanks for your response.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

A screenprinted label will last longer than a printed label and will last longer than the shirt itself. So durability is not an issue.


----------

